# Shrimp Escabeche w/ Pic



## jarjarchef (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure really where to put this, it is not smoked (but you could if you wanted too). This would be an easy item to make for a tailgate or party.













Shrimp Escabeche.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Sep 16, 2012






*Shrimp Escabeche*

Serves 6

¼ c                  Lime Juice

¼ c                  Lemon Juice

1LB                 Shrimp (41/50 count best results)

½ c                  Red Onion (¼” diced)

1/3 c                Chopped Fresh Cilantro

¼ c                  Plum Tomato (¼“ diced)

¼ c                  Ketchup

¼ tsp               Cayenne Pepper

2TBL               EVOO

1 c                   Diced Cucumber (¼“ diced)

Poaching Broth:

In a 2qt pot add the following to the water: zest of 2 ea Limes and Lemons, 1 cup Orange Juice, 4ea garlic cloves crushed, 1 TBL Chili Powder and Salt & Pepper to taste.

Bring the poaching broth to a boil while prepping the rest of the ingredients. When the broth gets to a boil, add the shrimp and bring back to a boil, turn off the heat and let sit for 3-5min. Remove the shrimp from the broth and place on a cookie sheet and place in freezer to quickly chill to below 40 degrees. Mix all of the remaining ingredients in a bowl, except the shrimp, and chill to below 40 degrees in the refrigerator. About 10-15 minutes before service add the shrimp to the mixture and serve with fresh tostones.

Chef Note: I will add the other vegetable and herb trimmings to the broth as well to enhance the flavor.

Tostones

Serves 6

3 ea                  Green Plantains

1qt                   Vegetable Oil

TT                    Sea Salt

Cut the ends off the plantains and score the skin lengthwise. Place the plantain in hot water for 4-6 minutes. With tongs remove from the water and peel the skin off. Cut the plantains into 2 inch pieces. Fry in the pre heated vegetable oil (350 degrees) for 4 minutes or till tender, yet firm. Remove from the oil and place on a plate with a paper towel to drain. Using either a plantain press or the back of a sauté pan, press the warm plantains to about ¼“ thick. Refry to crisp the outside slightly. When you remove the tostones from the oil sprinkle with sea salt. Serve warm.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2012)

Jeramy, morning..... That recipe reminds me of Pico de Gallo....without the jalapeno..    Great recipe....   Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 16, 2012)

Great recipe Jeramy - plantains are hard to find here but we will give this a shot soon


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 16, 2012)

Dave you are very observant. The recipe is based on what I could find for a Mexican Escabeche.mi took and mixed several I found and made it more house friendly.

If I had some and was making this for a party I would use chipotle in place of cayenne.

Scarbelly not sure if you have any Latin markets around there, but I would start there......


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep nice !


----------



## moikel (Sep 17, 2012)

Great recipe coming into warmer weather down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  so going on the to do list. Peruvian food getting a bit fashionable they do some lovely escabeche . We eat a lot of cold seafood over summer especially Xmas day.


----------

